# Drakekiller choke & Kent Faststeel



## duckman954 (Jul 27, 2008)

I've decided to get a Drakekiller choke after much reading on the Briley and Terror. I sent Kevin an email and told him I had been buying cases of Kents when I had extra money and had 7 cases of 3 1/2 1 3/8 #1's. I told him I was wondering how these would work with his choke. He was getting ready to go on vacation but did send me an email advising that this is the one shell (Kents) that he doesn't recommend. Said there are some kind of problems with the wads. I know I've seen some on this site with his choke that say they shoot Kents. Just wanting to get some feedback from those that do. I'm really getting the choke for days the birds want to skirt the dekes and really windy days so I could buy a case of different shells if need be. Thanks


----------

